# keep it real



## faith8

Hi all,
could you help me to understand the meaning of "keep it real and respected"?
I have no contex: I mean someone said this to me before leaving the discussion while I was talking about my new life-style in a new place.

thanks

faith


----------



## alahay

faith8 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> could you help me to understand the meaning of "keep it real and respected"?
> I have no contex: I mean someone said this to me before leaving the discussion while I was talking about my new life-style in a new place.
> 
> thanks
> 
> faith



tiratela nel mondo reale...I guess!


----------



## rom_itn

I think this convention started among the people since the arrival of the comedian "Ali G". He uses these phrases quite often during his shows and movies.

Keep it real must mean something similar to take care, try to live a cool life...etc.

Respect is something like "Yeah, I agree with what you said"....

That's what I think it's all about. Let's wait for the opinions of our English friends.


----------



## faith8

I had the impression this person was tring to say "be careful, don't change yourself" ...but now I undestand.
thanks all


----------



## carrickp

It's really just a way of saying "good-bye" and can mean virtually anything you want it to. If you HAD to try to say what it means, I guess "be genuine" / "be true to yourself" would be close.


----------



## lsp

rom_itn said:
			
		

> I think this convention started among the people since the arrival of the comedian "Ali G". He uses these phrases quite often during his shows and movies.
> 
> Keep it real must mean something similar to take care, try to live a cool life...etc.
> 
> Respect is something like "Yeah, I agree with what you said"....
> 
> That's what I think it's all about. Let's wait for the opinions of our English friends.


I protest giving Ali G credit.  Google it, or better yet, search for it on iTunes...


----------



## Marcone

lsp said:
			
		

> I protest giving Ali G credit.  Google it, or better yet, search for it on iTunes...


 I'm with you!  The saying seems to have originated in urban hip-hop culture.  If you ask young people at random they will offer "be true to yourself" as a definition.  Ali G is making elaborate fun of the rappers who claim to "keep it real" while wearing expensive jewelry, driving over priced cars and living a life of self-indulgent excess.  The problem is that many kids think he's "real".


----------



## You little ripper!

This is what the Urban Dictionary says about _keep it real._
_http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=keep+it+real_


----------



## Necsus

Secondo voi come si può rendere 'we keep it real'? Forse 'ci prendiamo'? O più 'ci crediamo'?
Questa è la battuta, dal film Nancy Drew:
CORKY - Nancy and I met and things just clicked. (off) We laugh, we talk. (on) We keep it real. We're basically best friends. (on) It's funny that she never mentioned you*.*


----------



## Siberia

Mi sembra che abbia il significato di "non ci prendiamo in giro".


----------



## TimLA

We are truthful all the time...
We don't play games...
Ecc...
È idiomatichissima!


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> We are truthful all the time...
> We don't play games...
> Ecc...
> È idiomatic*h*issima!


Grazie, Siberia e Tim!
Quindi più o meno 'facciamo sul serio', parlando di una relazione?


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Grazie, Siberia e Tim!
> Quindi più o meno 'facciamo sul serio', parlando di una relazione?


Bravo...


----------



## Siberia

Necy,
mi è venuto un dubbio.  "Facciamo sul serio", penso che voglia dire che siamo in una relazione alquanto sentimentale seria che porta a un obiettivo tipo matrimonio o comunque accordo duraturo.   Il termine in inglese non penso voglia riferirsi ad una relazione esplicitamente di questo genere ma ad un rapporto che sia di grande amicizia o altro dove le cose tra le due persone sono alla luce del sole.  Non so se mi spiego bene!!!
Il tuo "facciamo sul serio" mi suona un po' da impegno vincolante!!
Aspetto tua risposta!!
ciao
Siberia


----------



## Necsus

Siberia said:


> Il tuo "facciamo sul serio" mi suona un po' da impegno vincolante!!
> Aspetto tua risposta!!


Hai ragione, _Siby_. Grazie per aver riconsiderato la cosa. Però (colpa mia che non l'ho detto nel primo post, chiedo venia), trattandosi di un dodicenne che lo dice di una sedicenne rivolto a un presunto rivale in amore, non credo che possa suggerire questa interpretazione. Sarebbe più un modo per impressionare l'altro, pensando così di indurlo a rinunciare.  Comunque credo che userò qualcosa del tipo 'ci prendiamo', nel senso di 'tra noi c'è feeling'...


----------



## giovannino

Devo ammettere che non riesco a trovare una traduzione da suggerirti (non vorrei essere al tuo posto!) ma mi sembra che



> 'ci prendiamo', nel senso di 'tra noi c'è feeling'


 
sia troppo lontano dal senso descritto da Siberia e Tim:




> "non ci prendiamo in giro"





> We are truthful all the time
> We don't play games


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, giovannino. Nel frattempo ho avuto un po' di tempo per curiosare qua e là nella rete:
Urban Dictionary dice questo e questo; The Source questo; per Free Dictionary è un'espressione talmente usata da esistere anche in versione acronimo (ma non c'è significato)...


----------



## Memimao

Abbiamo i piedi per terra _oppure _non ci facciamo illusioni


----------



## jjjones

Io sarei per "ci crediamo": abbastanza vaga/idealista, perfetta per un dialogo tra adolescenti, ma che non suoni troppo idiomatica/hip hop culture, se non sbaglio Nancy Drew è degli anni '30 o giù di lì (non so se hanno "attualizzato" il copione, però).
ciao
j


----------



## Caergl

Infatti 'keep it real' nel contesto di relazione tra due persone, sia di amore o di amicizia, significa che tra entrambi c'è l'accordo comune di comportamento genuino e senza falsità; senza allusioni a ciò che non appartiene in essenza; senza pretesto, fabbricazione o frode: direi che è piuttosto carina come espressione


----------



## Necsus

jjjones said:


> Io sarei per "ci crediamo": abbastanza vaga/idealista, perfetta per un dialogo tra adolescenti, ma che non suoni troppo idiomatica/hip hop culture, se non sbaglio Nancy Drew è degli anni '30 o giù di lì (non so se hanno "attualizzato" il copione, però).
> ciao
> j


Sì, i romanzi sono stati scritti a partire dal 1930, ma il film è ambientato a Hollywood nel tempo attuale. 


Caergl said:


> Infatti 'keep it real' nel contesto di relazione tra due persone, sia di amore o di amicizia, significa che tra entrambi c'è l'accordo comune di comportamento genuino e senza falsità; senza allusioni a ciò che non appartiene in essenza; senza pretesto, fabbricazione o frode: direi che è piuttosto carina come espressione


E qui però come senso torniamo più a 'ci prendiamo', 'siamo in sintonia'...


----------



## Memimao

"Get real!" è l'ammonizione che si usa con uno che sogna troppo, che si fa delle illusioni. Un'alternativa più "formale" è "do/get a reality check". Il senso è il discernimento illusione/realtà ed è abbastanza recente e neologistico da sfuggire ai dizionari stampati.


----------



## Necsus

Memimao said:


> "Get real!" è l'ammonizione che si usa con uno che sogna troppo, che si fa delle illusioni. Un'alternativa più "formale" è "do/get a reality check". Il senso è il discernimento illusione/realtà ed è abbastanza recente e neologistico da sfuggire ai dizionari stampati.


Hm... I don't know if 'we keep it real' has same meaning of 'get real', I think it means rather 'we are real and spontaneous with each other', as Caergl said...


----------



## Memimao

Maybe yes, maybe no.  To me the phrasing seems to be more idiomatic than "classical".


----------



## Necsus

I mean in this context, obviously...


----------



## _forumuser_

Le persone che parlano sono di colore? Mi sembra gergo giovanile delle comunita' black, che puo' essere usato da tutti poi, in realta'. Non l'ho sentito spesso usato per descrivere un rapporto di coppia. 

We keep it real: 
Siamo cosi', pane al pane. 
Non ci giriamo intorno.
No lo mandiamo a dire.
Siamo due senza fronzoli.
Facciamo quello che dobbiamo.

Generalmente, significa che uno fa la cosa giusta, che il suo comportamento e' come dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Caergl

It appears the term is taken from the modern interpretation, that being from the 2007 movie of the same name, (Nancy Drew)  and is therefore subject to certain language practice not common to the 1930/40s from which the original subject material was based on.
However, there's nothing 'classical' about that particular time-line and I would think the term 'get real' is far more idiomatic to our present day usage and  certainly  less likely to have been customary in that particular era.


----------



## Necsus

Caergl said:


> It appears the term is taken from the modern interpretation, that being from the 2007 movie of the same name, (Nancy Drew) and is therefore subject to certain language practice not common to the 1930/40s from which the original subject material was based on.
> However, there's nothing 'classical' about that particular time-line and I would think the term 'get real' is far more idiomatic to our present day usage and certainly less likely to have been customary in that particular era.


No, no, despite the novels, the movie is set nowadays in LA, and the local (white) teenagers use this slang also to create a contrast in the story with polished language of Nancy, that comes from a small town, River Heights.


----------



## Caergl

Necsus said:


> No, no, despite the novels, the movie is set nowadays in LA, and the local (white) teenagers use this slang also to create a contrast in the story with polished language of Nancy, that comes from a small town, River Heights.



Yes, I see. I gathered that and that's why I mentioned the 'modern interpretation' as I'm sure even the term 'we keep it real' was not of that era.
I dunno. I guess one has to see the film in first person to conclude a precise clarification perhaps: it's on my list of 'must see films' now, thanks


----------



## Necsus

Oh, I didn't clearly understand it, sorry... And thank you again.


----------

